# More SENC Carnage!



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Set out yesterday with John, Kyle, and Myself on the JohnBoat in the morning a little later then normal. The flags here inland didn't look like it was gonna make for a pleasant ride out. The forecast was a slight bit off for the AM.
When we left the inlet, I was skeptical. I've been out in rough water before and this wasn't the worst I've seen, but I really wasnt in the mood to be cold and miserable.

Well, we pushed out to five miles. We started catching good sized seabass.
After about an hour, we decided the white caps were subsiding and pushed out five more to the ten mile boxcars. We fished here for about 15 minutes when we made the decision to push on out 18 to our flounder hole. Once there, the three of us on the first drops were greeted with a triple of flounder. It was on after that the rest of the day. We never moved to another spot, the flounder had to be laying on top of each other under the boat.

Fish pictures are on someone elses camera but the carnage this afternoon was in the backyard here where Kyle and I cleaned about 50 pounds of Flounder, 40 pounds of Black Sea Bass, and one big ass trigger fish. 
To round out the day, I got a gag on a light tackle jigging rod that I use for jigging up to four ounce lures. 
We threw back about three flounder for every one we kept and only got about five total undersized flounder all day.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Your killing me! I gotta go fishing soon


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

I see that trigger fillet damn.. caught enough to feed the hungry.. My stomach is growlin too, hint hint :beer:


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Perty work Ryan.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Beee-u-tee-ful!! Nice catchin' Ryan! Some of my best flounder fishin' has been done down that way out of Oak Island.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Good job Ryan. Call me the next time you guys decide to go out, remember I work only a few miles away from John's house, and my schedule is pretty flexible this time of year. That for sure was carnage. I bet that got the crabs moving.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Nice job,Ryan!! You got eats through the springtime now...


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Nice catches.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Ill call you Justin.*



KB Spot Chaser said:


> Good job Ryan. Call me the next time you guys decide to go out, remember I work only a few miles away from John's house, and my schedule is pretty flexible this time of year. That for sure was carnage. I bet that got the crabs moving.



Actually, I tried to call you tonight.

Something is up with your pocketphone...
Call me when you can. Im working tommorow so you can call then too.


----------



## drum junky (Jan 23, 2008)

That was some work cleanin all those fish, but wellllll worth it! Nice work!


----------



## kyoung490 (May 21, 2007)

Here are a couple pics:




























Ryan didn't mention all the bait the flounder were spitting up in the boat, those fish were gorging on anything that came close...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work congrats.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

glad y'all got on 'em. maybe ill get my ass outta bed next time.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

That is just a beautiful sight...
Enjoy!
TjB


----------



## jcfish (Dec 27, 2009)

great catch what did yall get em on?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Bucktails with squid, Two ounce Rosco's and two hook bottom rigs with squid


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

Life is soooo not fair! Why can't I go too!!
I see that I will HAVE to invest in a small boat this year! Congrats on your catch!!


----------

